

Top Startups That TechCrunch Missed - morefranco
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-december-2012/

======
kevinyun
Franco, thanks for mentioning us on this list of awesome startups!

Hey everyone, I'm one of the co-founders of Fitsby, an app that motivates you
to work out. If anyone's interested, we launched Android 2 days ago. You can
download the free app at
<http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fitsby> or check out
<http://fitsby.com> to learn more.

------
ekinsmor
Great to be in such great company thanks! And some really cool concepts
featured here. Great job as always.

------
brennenHN
Great List, there are a lot of cool companies on here.

------
thedannorris
Thanks for the mention Franco, awesome to be mentioned alongside great
startups like Dcovery and others.

------
liordegani
Some really great startups over here.

------
stormen
Sweet list... Should have been submitted at Listnerd.com, but still good ;-)

------
shanellem
These are awesome! Thanks for sharing.

------
jacksonpollock
Awesome list.

